# Overwhelmed, questions, pain



## Bittykitty (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi all,

My story is so long and convoluted that I think I will just give a very brief gist so I can ask the most important questions. Years ago my then family doctor told me I had a mild case of IBS (didn't really have D or C then). Best Dr. I ever had and he ran off to play golf in Phoenix. This situation lasted for half dozen years and didn't really cause much problem but to run to a bathroom in public occassionally. It gradually got worse and in the last few months the episodes of constipation started and actually my diarrhea isn't as often. Today at the Dr.'s office, she told me she is leaning toward's some problem with my gallbladder however as a reference librarian, it have to do my own research online and in databases. My symptoms still seem closer to IBS C than Gallbladder. She''s the doc but I wondered what you all had any experiences with which is which. Here are some random facts and questions:

--So important for me to find out how much and how often you are in from IBS C. I am trying to manage it but have had several epsisodes about 1 a week for few months. At first, I would have bowel movement and after a few minutes pain would go and everything fine until next time.

--I have had all kinds of pain in life and while this is different, my God this hurts. It has lasted as long as an hour one time even while using a heating pad. My pain always runs across my upper abdomen from just below bust and down to belly button. I have bloating and hardness. I have also lost 10 pounds in 4 weeks. I just wish I knew what will make the pain ease up during an episode.

--Can I take otc stool softeners, stomach settlers, antacids, laxative, supplements all at same time and when should I take them that is best in process. I started with ground flax seed and it seemed to help. It has omega-3 and so is good for multiple issues. Then I read an article that says flaxseed isn't good for IBS C but it is for IBS D so don't know what to do. (also suppose to be good for dogs with skin problems so will use my leftover for dog).

--Add to all that, I was diagnosed as bipolar long before any gastrointestinal problems. It took quite a while for me to figure out how much bp affects physical ailments. My psych didn't think of it either, I just don't think some are trained for that kind of thing, but with research, I found that several of my symptoms for IBS and other issues could be connected to BP. Mania can be a real heifer. During those days I usually run a low grade fever, my anxiety goes through the roof, I sometimes feel nauseous, I will ramp myself up more and more until I am almost unglued and blowing everything terribly out of proportion. I ended up in the emergency for the first time last year. Two months ago at my Dr.'s appt. (Psych), my blood pressure was through the roof even though at 60 y.o.a. I had never came near to a reading that wasn't normal. Dr. said I was almost out of control. He is pretty calm though and gave me a couple of tablets right then and they "talked" me down. Today at regular Doctor, I had a healthy blood pressure reading, she was surprised. I don't think my regular doc gets my bipolar.

--I know that all of you have had pain, discomfort, inconvenience, embarrassment, and many other problems and I can only hope for some good knowledge and info from you all.

My biggest concern above all else is this God awful pain when I am having an episode. It has got to be from constipation though a couple of times I had a relatively normal bowel movement after taking a stool softener in a.m. (my episodes are always right before I go to bed even if it has been hours since I ate anything. Is there anything I can do right at the time of pain (besides heating pad) to at least ease it up a bit. I am unemployed right now and am still looking around a bit but if I had an episode of this I couldn't work through it and the last time, I was sick for 2 days after. I have lost about 10 lbs. in a month. My jeans were half way down my butt today and that isn't in style anymore









Thanks to all,

Bittykitty (and she wants this fixed so she can get some sleep instead of me pushing her around and interrupting her sleep)


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Bittykitty

so sorry for all your problems and your pain.

have you tried taking antispasmodics for your pain? i frequently had lots of pain in my abdomen. my doctor prescribed librax, an antispasmodic, and that worked wonders to relieve my pain. there are other brands of antispasmodics available too, like bentyl. so you might want to check with your doc and try an antispasmodic a try and see if that helps.

good luck. hoipe you can find some relief. take care.


----------



## sjtoole (Jul 11, 2017)

I suffered for over a decade with severe, debilitating bloating. (so bad that I had high blood pressure and chest pain.)

I tried every antibiotic and probiotic known to man, along with every FoDMap diet imaginable, and *nothing* helped.

I discovered by accident that antihistamines helped a bit, particularly Pepcid and Tagamet, but still had bad bloating.

*Bloating Issue Solved after 12 years of suffering: *I finally stumbled onto something that puts a serious dent in my severe bloating! *Non-prescription digestive enzymes*

While searching the keyword "bloating" on Amazon, I discovered that many people had great luck with non-prescription *digestive enzymes.*

There are many brands available on Amazon and at health/vitamin stores, and they all pretty much contain the same enzymes in different combinations. (Ex. Protease, Peptidase, Lipase, etc.)

I have had good luck with a brand called *HUM Flatter Me, available on Amazon.*

They are basically the same enzymes that your stomach and pancreas produce normally, and are relatively cheap.

I take them before and immediately after I eat a meal, and they DRASTICALLY reduce my bloating.

My H. Pylori infection may have damaged my stomach's ability to produce these enzymes. I am really disappointed that none of the GI specialists that I visited even suggested this as a possible treatment!

The anti-histamines still help, but not nearly as much as the digestive enzymes.

*If nothing is working for you, order Digestive Enzymes from Amazon or buy a bottle at your local nutrition /vitamin store and give them a try.*


----------

